# Part Number for crank spacer for flywheel that goes with 02M gearbox?



## CoxyLaad (Nov 25, 2002)

I have just installed an 02M box onto my A2 golf (with a 1.8T conversion) 
I installed the 238 mm flywheel and clutch that goes with the box, however when I bought all the bits for the box I did not get a spacer that is required for the install. Apparently it fits onto the crank pushing the flywheel out a few mm. Can anyone help me out with this part number as my flywheel is clipping the sump at the minute which is not very good at all








A part number would be ideal so I could go into a dealers and pick it up without having to explain to the Nth degree exactly WHAT my car is (you know - oh well its actually half audi TT, Half Seat Leon, 3rd golf etc etc...)

Thanks for your help guys
Ian


----------

